# Petros with b. tricoti



## GEOST (Sep 26, 2007)

Has anyone kept petrochromis with b. tricoti? Currently I have several b. tricoti in a 135 gallon (6 footer), with some large frontosas and they get along fine; I was thinking to add petros with them. Just want to get your thoughts, thanks.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Seeing as though they have survived with Fronts I would say they have the odds in their favor....but seeing how much more vicious Petros are when seeking blood vs. Fronts I would have to say that the odds might have the B.Tricoti's being the underdog.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't think I would mix tricoti with much of anything, let alone petro's. I had tricoti with melanogenys for a short while, the constant movement of the sandy's seemed to freak out the tricoti. I don't think being with the front's will prepare them for life with petro's. If I do tricoti again it will be with paracyp's and cyp. micro's.


----------



## GEOST (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, petros are interesting fish, I have seen my petros eat cyp. fry and they do get crazy during feeding time which may limit b. tricoti to get at the food (my fear and of course the aggression).

With the b. tricoti being subdominant...I have seen them hold their own especially with the frontosa but largely they leave each other alone as they inhabit different parts of the tank. Adding the petro dynamic might be risky but I'm running out of room so I might give this a try.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Let us know how it works out. Sometimes you just have to try stuff.


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

I have kept petros with all kinds of fish and, for the most part, they seem to ignore everybody except other petros.

The only fish my petros didnt seem to like were frontosa.....not sure why but the dominant male pounded the dominant frontosa male. I dont mix the two anymore for that reason.

If your tricoti are shy eaters you might want to reconsider as Petros are very aggressive eaters at feeding time.

I suppose there is only one way to find out. Good luck and keep an eye on them.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

GEOST said:


> Has anyone kept petrochromis with b. tricoti? Currently I have several b. tricoti in a 135 gallon (6 footer), with some large frontosas and they get along fine; I was thinking to add petros with them. Just want to get your thoughts, thanks.


 IMO...that's too many fish, for a mid-sized tank, that barely allows you to consider one of the above alone. your use of descriptives like 'several' (tricoti) and 'large' (frontosa) leads me to suspect your tank is already capped. also, none of your fish choices are priced dime/dozen, so why consider to risk them, by stocking them in such a tiny set up? 
i have no troubles keeping a few frontosa in long, low tanks, but both bento and petrochromis do better in 24-30" tall longs.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

In my experience so far, Petros always want to be top dog in the tank.

When they start to get size on them, say 4" or more, they will challenge the top fish in any class that is at or near their size, and trying to dominate a territory.

It is their nature to dominate the food chain in their area. Wilds are worse, F1's it is still their nature but not as exaggerated.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Yikes !

I guess I say that because I love bento's.... they are stunning !

I would think you would end up with a very drab looking bento !

The petros will be the dominant fish. The only fish that I have found will stand up to and beat down a Petrochromis is a LARGE simochromis.

Limnotilapia will stand their ground but they are pretty much equals.


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

In my experience Bentho's are a fish that funtion best with other Bentho's and that about it.

If the fish is aggressive the Bentho will do poorly. If the fish is timid the Bentho will kill it.


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

I do not believe that you will have success with Petrochromis and Bentachromis in the same tank. But I myself have had success with Frontosa, Gnathochromis permaxillaris and Benthochromis tricoti together in a 960 litre tank. 
Biggest problem with Benthochromis tricoti is to be frightened when the light turns on or off. If I had to keep them again, I would buy myself a sunriser.


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

Longstocking said:


> The only fish that I have found will stand up to and beat down a Petrochromis is a LARGE simochromis.


My Lobochilotes also works fine :wink:


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

Other options could be Oreochromis tanganicae, even my greatest Petrochromis sp. Moshi will be small when the Oreochromis male play with his muscle.


----------



## GEOST (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for all of your replies. The tricoti I have are presently not shy eaters and they dominate the top of the tank. There are 14 (ranging 5-7") tricoti and they are tough in numbers (a pleasant surprise as normally considered to be delicate fish).

When I receive the petros. (moshi orange kabogo) next week, I will attempt to add them with the tricoti/frontosa tank, this will change the tank dynamic and I may run the risk of drab and stressed tricoti. However, the tank is full of algae in preparation for the new petros. I'm hoping the petros will be pre-occupied in eating the algae and minimize their dominance (at least temporarily).

I realize this set-up may not be ideal situation for breeding but then again neither my tricoti or frontosa currently breed anyway.. :wink: so I will try this out for now and keep you all posted.


----------

